# Recommendation for LED light bar



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

I've got a JD 6415 with tinted windows. Love the tint during the day, but at night I have come close to stripping the tint off.

I have replaced the 4 cab lights with LED lights. Now have enough light in the rear, but could still use more light in the front. Haven't been able to find LED hood lights, so I'm thinking about mounting a light bar on top of the cab.

Does anybody have a recommendation for a LED light bar?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Boy they's a bunch of 'em on the market nowadays......I bought some really nice (probably bootleg) lights off eBay and they seem to be good quality for $60....very bright. Shipping from ROC took forever....over 4 weeks 
I'd still snatch that tint off....I'm no fan of tint on tractors, cars either for that matter, 35% is not too bad but 20% is awful at night...


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

If you buy eBay/Amazon look for Auxbeam brand lights. They're the highest quality ones I've found.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Used light bars come up for sale frequently around here when the kids decide they need bigger ones for their money pit trucks. I've thought about grabbing a few cheap and doing exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## DLCC2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Since I work a full time job on top of farming I do most of my cutting at night. Picked up the pods in a 4 pack off of amazon for about 50 bucks and traded to get the bar. Hands down one of the best modifications I've made.

Tyler


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought a CREE light bar from ebay for somewhere around $50, and put a couple LED lights on the back. Those were cheap lights bought off of Amazon; they have turned a bit yellow from the alfalfa dust. From what I understand the Cree are the brightest.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Cowboy, that last pic hurts my eyes! Can't imagine the dark hole I'd see if I glanced at that driving by.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies...now have to pull the trigger on one


----------

